# WAXiT Magazine Show us yours



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok guys and girls

As thread title, its a bit of a late request im after a few before and after shots of your vehicle or one you may be proud of detailing one before one after possible stretch to two (depends how good) to be featured in the first issue, please also a product list, and any details of the detail that may be intersting to us Thankyou
Please email to [email protected] or pm for further details, or reply via thread

Sorry to rush but it is an asap request

Simon


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd like to put forward ASTRA

BEFORE










AFTER










BEFORE










AFTER










Full post can be found here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=60574&highlight=ASTRA


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

those pics should be laminated and sent to every DW member. So when someone asks "whats deatiling?" you just show them the pics.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

panama said:


> those pics should be laminated and sent to every DW member. So when someone asks "whats deatiling?" you just show them the pics.


Yeah thats some turnaround, as the magazine is not just going to DW members and out ot shops there will be all kinds of standards purchasing the mag and to show that result is a great example :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Wax-It said:


> Yeah thats some turnaround, as the magazine is not just going to DW members and out ot shops there will be all kinds of standards purchasing the mag and to show that result is a great example :thumb:


The LSP was Megs NXT 2.0 which is a mainstream product (it may have had a little bit else done to it but you wouldn't need to say anything :lol

The owner applied another layer of NXT 2.0 recently and, apart from the wax on the plastics, it still looks corking 

Wax iT roadshow vehicle


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wax-It said:


> Yeah thats some turnaround, as the magazine is not just going to DW members and out ot shops there will be all kinds of standards purchasing the mag and to show that result is a great example :thumb:


when does it get sent out - first week of august was it ?


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> when does it get sent out - first week of august was it ?


Yeah it sure does :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wax-It said:


> Yeah it sure does :thumb:


still taking orders bud ?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I have the proper 3mb pictures at home if you want them emailing 

Let me know Simon

Cheers


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> still taking orders bud ?


yep go to www.waxitmagazine.co.uk DW members receive before anyone else plus ont the site ther is a subscription offer 

Simon


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Epoch said:


> I have the proper 3mb pictures at home if you want them emailing
> 
> Let me know Simon
> 
> Cheers


Yes please could be a better high res to work with:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Epoch said:


> Wax iT roadshow vehicle


WAXiT Roadshow hmmm sounds good:thumb:

Could be double show WAXiT Roadshow in Epochs finished Detailing garage:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

is it before and afters only, or single after shots aswell?


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

mouthyman said:


> is it before and afters only, or single after shots aswell?


nice to have a before shot but yes after shots are welcome :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ok ive emailed you some, thanks


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

before










After


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Mazda MX5.
Details here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=74445

Befores:




























50/50 paintwork:



















Afters:























































Astra H OPC with Dodo Juice Purple Haze (no befores).
Details: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=75992


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Hi Simon,

Before..........










&










After...........










&










50/50..........










:thumb::thumb:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

before










after










good wash down with Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner left for five mins and then a bucket with Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner and hot water and using a Black Wheel ShMitt 
then got rid of the tar with stoners tarminator

and.. 
before



















after




























my best detail yet,and most loved car, megs pad megs 80 and limeprime followed with BOS


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Wax-It said:


> WAXiT Roadshow hmmm sounds good:thumb:
> 
> Could be double show WAXiT Roadshow in *Epochs finished Detailing **garage*:thumb:


And what about our newly acquired unit and that's all I'm going to say 

Bryan


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

*Couple of details*

Hi

Lotus Elise:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=45870



















Pug 205 GTi

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=157781#post157781

Before









After









Freelander Detail

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=32590

Before










After










Before










After










Before










After










Before










After










Before










After










After










Love this picture




























Cheers John


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

blr123 said:


> And what about our newly acquired unit and that's all I'm going to say
> 
> Bryan


Sounds interesting:speechles


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

But I'm saying no more  and you have email Simon :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

range rover wing before:










After:










Or dads landy. Before:










After:


















One for the inside. Before:










50/50:









after:


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's some of a recent Detail.
Bonnet shot's after wash and clay, taped up in preparation for Polishing.

Before.



















Polished with Makita Rotary with a Lake Country Green Light Cut Pad and Chemical Guys Cut 1.5 Polish.
Refined with Makita Rotary with Lake Country Blue Finishing pad and Menzerna PO106FA Final Finish

Afters. LSP is CG's Pete's 53 Wax.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

blr123 said:


> But I'm saying no more  and you have email Simon :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


Email received :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Hiya

I think this is my favourite Detail ever in terms of how good it looked afterwards (although this was done a while back and my technique has moved on a bit since then):








Full write up and product list here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63102
I use it as a demo car on my website.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Great stuff so far people :thumb:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

DB9 Before:










After:


















CG W+G
Malco Brake Off (wheels)
Megs Last Touch (lube) Sonus clay
Klasse AIO
Autoglym HD wax
Megs Edurance Gel (tyres)
Megs ASD (arches)
Megs Glass Cleaner (10:1)


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Hologramming before:










50/50










Before of door










After










All on Seat ibiza.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Not quite a before and after but theres this....

50/50










After










or these

Before










50/50










After










Originals available


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Some good stuff so far people:thumb: alot been emailed too some great shots:thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

here is mine not bad just dull Range Rover Sport.

Befores:



















Afters:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My recent attempt at cleaning up the newly acquired Prelude..




























After



















Thread here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=75189


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Serious said:


> [/IMG]


Lol, quality!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

before


























50/50









after


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

cheers folks keep em coming :thumb:


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

cheers guys had a few emails today with some great shots.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

*Before:*










*50/50:*










*After:*










*Interior Before:*










*Interior After:*










Originals available.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumb:cheers rich please could you email originals


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

What's the deadline for posting/sending pics?


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

before










after










and another cos i like the colour so much


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> What's the deadline for posting/sending pics?


Wednesday 23rd :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Wax-It said:


> :thumb:cheers rich please could you email originals


 Email sent to the email addy on the 1st page of this thread.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm no pro, But a few I've done..



































































































































































Sorry, That's quite a few pics!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's my own car:-

Before:










After:










After:










50/50:










Products/Process:

1.	Soaked tyres with Megs APC and cleaned with tyre brush.
2.	Removed wheel.
3.	Soaked rear of wheel in Megs APC and rinsed with PW.
4.	Soaked Arches in Megs APC.
5.	Soaked Calliper with Megs Wheel Brightener and agitated with a brush.
6.	Soaked wheels with Megs Wheel Brightener, let it dwell and PW rinsed.
7.	PW rinsed Arches and Calliper.
8.	Cleaned the wheel using 2BM, CG Maxi Suds II and Mitt.
9.	Soaked rear of wheel in Tar Remover and PW rinsed.
10.	Clayed rear of wheel with Sonus Green then rinsed and dried.
11.	Polished rear of wheel with AG SRP on a Megs Foam Pad, buffed with a MF.
12.	Sealed rear of wheel with Poorboys Wheel Sealant.
13.	Dressed arches with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.
14.	Repeated for all wheels.
15.	Soaked car in Elites Citrus De-Greaser then PW rinsed off.
16.	Washed car using 2BM, Dodo 'Born to be Mild' and Serious Performance Mitt.
17.	PW rinsed.
18.	Clayed car using Sonus Green and Megs Last Touch, including all glass and front of the wheels.
19.	Soaked in AB SSF then PW rinsed.
20.	Pat dried using a Sonus Ultimate drying towel and Megs Last Touch.
21.	Engine Bay cleaned with Megs APC 4:1 and a Elite Terry Towel.
22.	Taped car up using 3434 3M tape.
23.	Took PTG readings as I went along, comparing before and after polishing.
24.	Polished with Silverline Rotary using Menz IP 85RD3.02 on a Sonus SFX1 Cutting Pad. Spread at 900 RPM, working in at approx 1200 RPM before going up to about 1800 RPM, and then working my way back down.
25.	Refined the finish using Megs #80 on a Megs Polishing Pad via the Silverline using the above speeds.
26.	Polished all hard to reach areas with AG SRP using a Megs Foam Pad and buffing with a MF.
27.	Polished fronts of the wheels with AG SRP using a Megs Foam Pad and buffing with a MF.
28.	Sealed fronts of wheels with 2x layers of AG EGP using a Megs Foam Pad and buffing with a MF.
29.	All Glass cleaned with Megs Glass Concentrate and a MF.
30.	Applied Dodo Lime Prime Lite by hand using a Megs Foam Pad and buffing with a Monster Fluffy MF.
31.	Applied 2x layers of RaceGlaze 55 wax with a Sonus SFX Hand Applicator and buffed off with a Monster Fluffy MF.
32.	Windscreen treated with Rain-X via a Megs Foam Applicator and buffed with a MF.
33.	Exhausts cleaned with Fine Wire Wool and AG Metal Polish.
34.	Dressed tyres with Megs Endurance Gel.
35.	Dressed all trims with Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel and using my Stixx in trickier places.
36.	Cleaned interior plastics with Megs APC 10:1.
37.	Dressed interior plastics with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.
38.	Vacuumed using Dyson Car Kit.
39.	Finished with a few sprays of CG New Car Scent.
40.	QD wipe down using Victoria QD and a Monster Fluffy.

Full write up here.

Let me know if you want any more pics or High Res versions :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

A colleagues Street KA:

Before:










After:










Process:

1. Clean wheels using Megs Wheel Brightener, Race Glaze Brush, EZ Detail Brush and a separate wash mitt along with the 2 Buckets with Zym0l Auto Wash.
2. Soak car in APC then rinse with PW.
3. Wash with 2 Buckets, Zym0l Auto Wash and Serious Performance Mitt. Roof was done with AG Roof Kit.
4. Clay using Sonus Green and Megs LT as the lube.
5. Soak in CYC Foam then Rinse.
6. Dry using Megs LT and a Eurow WW Towel.
7. Tape up with 3M tape and get under the Halogens.
8. Use the G220, Megs 83 and a Megs Polishing Pad to remove swirls, scratches and marring etc.
9. This shifted most of the defects but I then went back round with SRP on the G220 to fill in the remaining swirls as time was very tight.
10. Applied Chem Guys EZ Crème Glaze with G220 on a Megs Finishing Pad.
11. 2x layers of the new Victoria Wax that I have a sample of.
12. All trim with CG New Look Trim Gel.
13. Tyres with Megs Endurance Gel.
14. Wheels sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant.
15. All Glass with Megs Glass Concentrate.
16. Rear Window with Megs Plastic-X
17. Interior cleaned with Megs APC.
18. Seats Cleaned with AG Leather Cleaner.
19. Interior vacuumed using the Dyson Car Kit then a few sprays of CG New Car Scent.

Full write up here.

Let me know if you want any more pics or High Res versions.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

A mates Jag XKR:

Before:










After:










After (you can see the birds in the sky):










50/50:










Process, products and more pics can be found here.

High Res pics available :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

A colleagues Pug 307:

Before:










After:










After:










50/50:










Process:

1. Soaked wheels with Megs Wheel Brightener.
2. Cleaned wheels using 2 Buckets, Maxi Suds, RaceGlaze Brush and mitt.
3. Soaked car in a sample of Elite's Citrus Degreaser (about an inch) then PW rinsed - thanks Alex.
3. Washed using 2 Buckets, GG, Maxi Suds and Serious Performance Mitt.
4. PW Rinsed.
5. Clayed using Sonus Green and Megs LT as lube.
6. Soaked in AB SSF then PW Rinsed.
7. Dried using Megs LT and Eurow WW.
8. Shuts and sills with Megs APC 4:1 and Terry Towel.
9. Used a Sonus SFX-1 Cutting Pad and Megs #83 on the G220 to correct paint.
10. Followed with Dodo Lime Prime on a Megs Polishing Pad (Thanks Alan).
11. The Megs #7 via a Megs Finishing Pad on the G220 (Thanks Andy).
12. 1st layer of wax was Dodo Blue Velvet.
13. Dressed tyres with Megs Endurance Gel.
14. Cleaned all Glass with Megs Glass Concentrate.
15. Cleaned interior with Megs APC (only quickly as I was running out of time, oh and I don't like interiors).
16. Vacuumed interior with Dyson Car Kit.
17. A few sprays of CG New Car Scent.
18. Sealed wheels with PB Wheel Sealant.
19. 2nd layer of wax was Dodo Purple Haze.

More pics and full write up here.

High Res pics available :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Last one, a Ford Puma:

Before:










After:










After:










50/50:










Process, more pics and products can be found here.

High res pics available :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry forgot this one, my GF's old Clio:

Before:










After:










After:










50/50:










Process was:

1.	Pre Wash using a sample of Wonder Foam from Paul at Wonder Detail.
2.	Rinse with PW.
3.	Arches with Megs APC and Bog Brush.
4.	Engine and shuts etc with Megs APC.
5.	Wash with 2 Bucket Method using Serious Performance Mitt and Clearkote Shampoo.
6.	Rinse with PW.
7.	Clay with Sonus Green and Megs LT.
8.	Soak in Wonder Foam.
9.	PW Rinse.
10.	Dry with Sonus Ultimate and Megs LT.
11.	Tape up with 3M.
12.	Using Megs Polishing Pad and Megs #83 started on Bonnet.
13.	Changed to Megs Cutting Pad and Megs #83 - did the whole car.
14.	Then used a Megs Polishing Pad and Megs #80 to remove the marring.
15.	Used a Megs finishing pad with Chem Guys EZ Crème Glaze.
16.	Windows with Megs Glass Concentrate.
17.	1st layer of wax was Collinite 915 to give a durable base.
18.	All trims with CG New Look Trim Gel.
19.	Tyres with Megs Endurance Gel.
20.	Interior with Megs APC then dressed with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.
21.	Few Spritz of CG New Car Scent.
22.	2nd layer of wax Dodo Purple Haze.

Full write up and more pics here.

High res available.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Oi! Pics good, words BAD!
It's a thread titled SHOW, not write a 15,000 word Thesis, for crying out loud.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

He asked for a list of products used - so that's what I did.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

what about this.. My Ford Mondeo..






















































































































hope u like.
Ronnie


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> He asked for a list of products used - so that's what I did.


My bad - missed that 'cause of Epoch's pictures drawing my eyes towards them and away from words.
Still, you could always send them the info, if chosen to be featured.


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

whens the magazine released? will it be monthly? habe many people pre ordered the 4 month one?


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

king1gazza said:


> whens the magazine released? will it be monthly? habe many people pre ordered the 4 month one?


release date is w/c 4th August and will be quarterly for the first year, We have a great response from DW members with alot taking the subscription offer,

Simon


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

just ordered mine


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Think I may have to order up too! Especially if the MR2 I did may make an appearance!


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Will I be able to download it? 
Or do you ship to Germany?


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Only afters. well after a wash with shampoo plus and dry with a miracle dryer before my sister put her feet in the buckets.

























The last time this car was done fully was the easter weekend this is what was done.
snow foamed twice and rinsed
washed with shampoo plus,
clayed with yellow poly clay
washed again with shampoo plus
rinsed with DI filtered water
cleansed with mequiars deep crystal step 1
glazed with mequiars #7
2 coats of dodo juice banana armour
1 coat of supernatural 1 week later.

Since then just washed every other week with lambswool wash mitt and shampoo plus
weekly washed with snow foam and rinsed with DI filtered water. the last time this car was dirty and would show a difference was proberbly in winter.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Rich H said:


> Think I may have to order up too! Especially if the MR2 I did may make an appearance!


It might do :thumb:


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

little john said:


> Only afters. well after a wash with shampoo plus and dry with a miracle dryer before my sister put her feet in the buckets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We finally have a picture of a dodojuice clinger:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Can get you a DW sticker if you want?


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

ordered mine


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

king1gazza said:


> ordered mine


:thumb:cheers


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Just ordered up my copy chum! Looking forward to getting it now....
Here is my proposal 

Extremely dull panels, serious swirls and lots of rids. :'( 
17hours work time!









A few marks remaining after a few passes.... (removed after some more work)

































































































































Clay - AS purple clay
Menz 3.02 (sonus sfx1 pad)
Menz 106 (sonus sfx1 pad)
Smart sealant
Car is parked outside under trees and exposed to sea salt so decided to finish in Bilt Hamber AutoBalme for better protection. (Was original to be raceglaze55)
Quick wipedown with Zaino Z8

Tyres - AS Trimwizard
Arches - Smart Dressing
Wheels - Jetseal 109
Exhaust - Z**** Metal Polish

Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

please sir..... can i submit some piccys???


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

No problem Darren 

Im expecting A* form you


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

how about these then.

before:









after:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

not sure if these are any help at all.....

some before




























afters




























lots more available if needed


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

just ordered my copy


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Simon - did you get my last 2x PM's? Havent heard back mate...


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

pm sent matey :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Got it and replied thanks :thumb:


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Is the mag all ready to go now then?
Looking forward to getting it


----------



## GestaltO (Aug 4, 2008)

hey bidderman thats a sweet car man is that yours? that's one of only around 50 in the world.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Before..........
> 
> ...


flippin hell mate,what produts did u use on that! ace


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

when is the magazine reelase as it says on the site august and its nearly spetember, just wondering as i pre ordered it


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

GestaltO said:


> hey bidderman thats a sweet car man is that yours? that's one of only around 50 in the world.


dude, i only wish it was!

just in case you're intrested fella, here's the original thread....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=67906


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

dont know if its a bit late but my pics to put forward





































whole car was like this


----------



## daren (Mar 24, 2008)

any one know if the mag came out cannot seem to find out as all my emails bounce back


----------

